# Looking at HSS724TCD



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

Can anyone comment on the 2016 HSS724tcd? I’m going to be looking at one next week as the current owner is moving out of province. It looks to be in good shape from the limited pictures I’ve seen. I can’t tell if it has trigger steering and I’m not sure what year that was introduced. It’s got electric start, electric joystick chute control and the round headlight. Any info that someone could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have this similar machine in Calgary. Very happy with it, although this was the first time since I bought it new in 2016 that I didn't need it due to snowfall. I got by fine with my smaller HS720 this season. Are you sure it is 2016? I thought the headlight was rectangular after 2015 with the new models.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is there any pictures? does it have an hour meter? is it used commercially or for a residence? you can always use the serial number and call Honda to verify age.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

It’s the round headlight that is throwing me off as well. I thought all HSS models went to the cowling square led light. It also doesn’t appear to have the trigger steering so I guess that came out in later years?I forgot to mention that it also has the double articulated chute and both side and back skid shoes. I’ve seen the original dealer invoice and it was purchased late 2016. I can’t remember what year Honda went to HSS from HS. I have the serial number so can follow up with that next week to verify it’s age. Sorry don’t know how to copy the limited pics but I will post some if purchased.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

Further investigation on this great forum found a post two years ago from Tabora “I think this is probably the transitional model sold in Canada in between the HS724s and the US built HSS724s, which had some features of each.” It will be interesting to see if it’s made in Japan or the US.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

andersi said:


> Further investigation on this great forum found a post two years ago from Tabora “I think this is probably the transitional model sold in Canada in between the HS724s and the US built HSS724s, which had some features of each.” It will be interesting to see if it’s made in Japan or the US.


If it has the round headlight on the stalk, it's likely the transitional model and is prior to 2016. Could be a leftover... I believe the USA-built HSS724 models all had the LED headlight mounted down in the housing. You'll need to go by the 4-character serial number prefix... Post pictures!


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

tabora said:


> If it has the round headlight on the stalk, it's likely the transitional model and is prior to 2016. Could be a leftover... I believe the USA-built HSS724 models all had the LED headlight mounted down in the housing. You'll need to go by the 4-character serial number prefix... Post pictures!


Thanks for this. It was this SBJJ prefix that lead me to your post of two years ago. It does have the round bracketed headlight. Any idea if this Canadian transition model is from Japan or the US?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

andersi said:


> ...It was this SBJJ prefix...It does have the round bracketed headlight. Any idea if this Canadian transition model is from Japan or the US?


I believe that was built in Japan. Does it have the short auger housing? A USA-built HSS has a housing height of 21.7 in.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

I took a road trip today 160 km’s (100 miles) to look at it and made the deal. It looks to be in good shape, housing isn’t dinged or rusted out probably thanks to the fact that it has both rear and side skid shoes, The steel articulated chute also looks clean for its age (had been operated on an interlock brick driveway). This unit has the right side transmission grease nipple which I was also glad to see. I’ve attached a couple of pics. The prior owner had sprayed the housing with a rust chek spray so that’s why it looks wet in the pics. An oil change, fuel dump and cleaning is on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

looks good. has the good chute . I would get the Honda HSS shop manual. Save you lots of time and money. Looks like a real work horse. The electric start is a bonus even though you'll probably not need it if your blower is tuned up.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

I’m trying to figure out why the ignition switch does not shut the engine down.
I don’t see any broken wires. There is a small black wire at the starter (see pic) that I took off and cleaned but that didn’t fix it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

North49 said:


> I’m trying to figure out why the ignition switch does not shut the engine down. I don’t see any broken wires. There is a small black wire at the starter (see pic) that I took off and cleaned but that didn’t fix it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


First, check all the wire connections to the ignition switch for corrosion. If everything looks OK there, you may need to remove the recoil starter and fan cover to expose the ignition coil. The ground wire from the ignition switch goes to a pigtail there to ground out the coil.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

North49 said:


> I’m trying to figure out why the ignition switch does not shut the engine down.
> I don’t see any broken wires. There is a small black wire at the starter (see pic) that I took off and cleaned but that didn’t fix it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


The switch is really a kill switch. If the switch is not grounded it won't kill the engine. Check from switch to engine. Not sure about your model Honda but most have the ground wire attached to engine near the fuel tank. sorry don't have picture. If you can find it, remove and clean and then put back on. Could also be a break in ground wire somewhere along the way.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

North, you appear to have found a Gem of a Honda. I am located in Ontario and only have seen one other blower that looks like yours. As I see white track sprockets and the head light and belt cover is the same as a Canadian Electric start HS724 and HS928, i believe you actually have a HS724, shipped as a HSS724. Don't fret, that's not a bad thing.
I'm curious , I'm suspecting, you don't have trigger steering, ie, one bike brake type lever on the right hand handle bar, if you have 2 and 1 on the left handle bar then you have trigger steer. The one i saw in person, did not have trigger steering.....enjoy


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

You are correct Contender, this Honda has no trigger steering. It has only one handlebar lever used to adjust the bucket height. It also has the small 21.7 inch bucket.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

My personal experience is, you have the best of the 2 machines. The on board 12volt electrice start and joystick chute has been available in Canada a long time. As a private snowwblower compared to doing commercial work it will last for years. What area are you in?? I'm on the outskirts of Kitchener/Waterloo


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

I look forward to trying it out up north of you in Sudbury. Here’s a picture of it alongside its “bigger brother”.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

North, i sent you a PM...


----------

